# Freestanding ground level deck questions



## hoosiertallguy (Jul 25, 2020)

My proposed deck.  All lumber is 2X10.  The joists, unlike the above dimension, will be 9.5 feet and 16" OC.  The beams will be 12' and constructed as illustrated above.  The concrete piers will be 6' apart.  One variation in the above is that I want the beams to extend beyond the footing/concrete piers 16".  That's a 16" cantilever the beams will be supporting.  

It's a ground level freestanding deck.

Thanks.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 25, 2020)

How do you figure the joists will be 9’-6” if the outside dims are 12’x12’?


----------



## hoosiertallguy (Jul 25, 2020)

e hilton said:


> How do you figure the joists will be 9’-6” if the outside dims are 12’x12’?


Sorry.  The dimensions in the picture are simply what I was able to copy and paste.  It's a generic internet design.

The actual dimensions of my deck will be 9 1/2 feet by 12 feet.  

The beams will actually be 13 feet, 4 inches.  That's with the 16 inch cantilever.


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 25, 2020)

DCA 6 https://awc.org/codes-standards/publications/dca6


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2020)

welcome


With my amateur deck building, I would suggest support of the cantilever.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 25, 2020)

Is this a forum where we help individuals design their structure?

Maybe he needs to hire an architect or engineer.


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 25, 2020)

Mark K, that is why I referred to DCA 6


----------



## e hilton (Jul 25, 2020)

Mark K said:


> Is this a forum where we help individuals design their structure?


We can offer generic help, such as a link to the dca document, or we can wait and tell him what he should have done when it fails inspection.  Or fails.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't think DCA 6 shows a free standing deck unless it's attached to a house.


----------



## steveray (Jul 27, 2020)

Without looking, sounds reasonable....If it is less than 30" high it is exempt from building permit here...Do you need a permit and will the local building department be doing a plan review?


----------



## JCraver (Jul 27, 2020)

Mark K said:


> Is this a forum where we help individuals design their structure?
> 
> Maybe he needs to hire an architect or engineer.



For a 9' x 13' deck?  I'm not sure I'd spend a thousand dollars for instructions on how to build a thousand dollar structure, but I guess maybe you could swindle someone into that....


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2020)

youtube


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Did you say treated lumber? 
Plywood may not be necessary.
Decks are allowed to cantilever a little with some added blocking not to exceed 3-ft.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 27, 2020)

I wouldn't put plywood in the beams on exterior construction, because even treated exterior plywood will deteriorate and delaminate with the cut edge racing up.  The double 2x10 is strong enough without the plywood.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 27, 2020)

Not 100% sure if Glen's courses offer all the information needed, but for the price they would offer really good information in general.  I think individual deck courses are offered for 100.00 or less.  Glen, you out there??  Maybe you could suggest which ones would be best.

https://buildingcodecollege.com/


----------



## e hilton (Jul 27, 2020)

I just picked up on the 1/2” ply between the beam members.   The OP mentioned this sketch is a generic one he copied ... looks like he needs help.  The ply spacer is to make the beam assembly the same width as the top of pier bracket.  Ok, but other ways to solve that: a different bracket, or use a double 2x beam and add a solid wood shim on the side of the beam where it goes through the bracket.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY beware of what you ask


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 27, 2020)

I did not see a question in the OP. Only statements.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 27, 2020)

Notice he hasn't responded in a while


----------

